# Hybrid mallard/shoveler!!!!



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

While hunting this morning I heard a deep ,raspy quack come from behind me and as I turned all I saw was orange feet with a dark colored chest; surely it is a mallard or is it? Once deja retrieved the bird I saw the spoonbill on the bird with the wing speculum of a mallard. I showed it to the game warden and he said it was definitly a hybrid. The warden said he has never seen one in person for the 15 years of being a game warden. I have shot a lot of banded birds but never a hybrid.. Check out the pics. Tommy261

oh the difference is the shoveler drake has a black bill (hybrid has a yellow bill)both have the spoonbill. 
The shoveler has a white chest with dark mid-section (the hybrid has a chestnut color chest with a white mid-section).
The wing of the shoveler is a grayish blue patch, white center,and green bordering the bottom of the speculum. (The hybrid has the wing of a mallard; white borders around the green of the speculum). The wing on the hybrid is that of a mallard but green instead of the royal blue, bordered in white... pretty crazy..


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Pretty neat!Congrats on the kill.


----------



## cinnaman (May 14, 2006)

Man Tommy, that duck won't win any beauty contest. Looks like something you would see in a carnival show. "The lost duck of Bora Bora"


----------



## Canard Gris (Oct 23, 2006)

Congrats on shooting a hybrid.


Are you going to have it mounted?

And it just goes to show that a mallard will mate with ANYTHING as long as it has feathers and two legs.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*mounted*

I would have had it mounted if the plumage of the bird would have been better. The full bred shoveler had perfect plumage. They are both ugly but when you get one that is a mixed breed it is pretty neat.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Bet they taste the same !ugly


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*ducks*

I actually eat a lot of ducks, and can not tell the difference of any when wrapped in bacon with jalapeno-onion. If I get a lot of ducks in a season I will make as much jerky as possible. you will never be able to tell whether it is diving ducks or puddle ducks. I just hate anything going to waste... Tommy261


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

*Hybrid Teal*

Congrats on the kill, probably won't ever shoot a hybrid again in your lifetime.

I shot a hybrid 2 years ago near El Campo, and yes it is ugly too. It is a Cimmanmon & Blue Wing cross, I think. Has cinn. coloring on the underside, but the head has markings of a blue wing drake. The bill is a dark color with dark eyes, compared to the bright red eyes of a true cinnamon.

The year before, my buddy shot a cinnamon and got it mounted. He was so proud b/c they are rare. So he was not happy when I one upped him the next year with a hybrid cinnamon.

Cory


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

thats awesome...a Cinnablue!


----------



## wschorp (Jun 1, 2004)

*Mix*

3 years ago in anahuac I shot a spec / snow goose mix.

WS


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

awsome pics and congrats.......thanks for the help tommy, we'll catch up together sometime and hunt over there next month, I get back from work on the 1st. Catcha ya then.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Teal Hybrid*

A buddy shot this teal hybrid in Mazatlan, Sinaloa (Mexico) last year.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

The two of you have hybrid cinnamon's that are almost identical. Pretty neat! I wonder if they might actually be greenwing crosses? The pattern on the head reminds me more of a greenwing teal than a bluewing. Could also be a color phase of cinnamons, who knows.

The mallard/spooner is a neat bird as well.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Very cool birds indeed, some friends and I killed a mallard x pintail drake a few years ago. Neat stuff. Congrats


----------

